# Post Season Transfer List...



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Most of the key guys have found a home...

Anybody else I don't have on here? 

As of: 7/11

* Committed * Uncomitted 

* David Padgett, Louisville (Kansas)* 
*DeAngelo Alexander, Charlotte (Oklahoma)* 
* Marco Killingsworth, Indiana (Auburn) *
* Derrick Byars, Vanderbilt (Virginia) *
*Nate Daniels, Mountain State (Louisville)* 
*Omar Wilkes, California (Kansas)* 
* Elijah Ingram, New Mexico State (Saint John's) *
*Marcus Arnold, Illinois (Illinois State) *
*Lewis Monroe, Indiana (Auburn) *
*Ryan Appleby, Washington (Florida)* 
*Karron Clarke, Depaul (Miami)* 
*Melvin Buckley, South Florida (Purdue)* 
*Todd Hendley, UNC-Wilmington, (Wake Forest)* 
*Chey Christie, South Alabama (Clemson)* 
* Bernard Cote, Northwestern (Kentucky) *
*Stan Gaines, Seton Hall (Minnesota)* 
*Dwayne Curtis, Mississippi (Auburn)* 
*Tyler Relph, St Bonaventure (West Virginia)* 
Devon Eversten, Arizona State? (Boston College)
* Ryan Lambert, Duquesne (Western Kentucky) *
Drew Schifino, (West Virginia)
* Calvin Wooten, Oakland (Rutgers) *
Mario Taybron, (Temple)

Chris Low, texas school? (Arizona State)
Mike O'Donnell, (NC State)
Rashid Al-Kalim, (Florida)
Aaron Spears, JUCO (Illinois)
* Ben Rand, Southern Illinois (Iowa) *
Armando Surratt, (Miami)
Carlton Christian, (Marquette)
Aliou Kane, JUCO? (Minnesota)
Kevin Field, Portland? (Oregon State)
*Robert Summers, West Virginia (Penn State) *
Boomer Herndon, (Tennessee)
John Winchester, (Tennessee)
Jerrah Young, (West Virginia)
* Karon Bradley, Wichita State (Marquette) *
*Dan Fitzgerald, Marquette (Tulane) *
*Chris Holm, Vermont (Rhode Island) *
Andre Collins, (Maryland)
Johnnie Jackson, (Boston College)
Domanic Mejia, (NC State)


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Florida has lost a lot.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

It is Niang not Niange

Niang has been rumored to TCU or San Diego

Wikes been rumored to Stanford, UCLA, Washington,


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

WIth two leaving, KU has a chance to get Malik, Gilando(sp) or Giles.

Also Kansas did nto lost much. Niang got passed up by a walkon in the depth chart, and Wikes would had more PT next season, but with KU's depth in backcourt, it would be hrd for him to get more than 10 min a game. Plus we all think he perfers to be near home.


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

...nm.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Appebly is garbage. Why would Washington want him? Maybe he will grow into a great player but he showed me nothing at Florida. No shooting, defense, decision-making; nothing. It will be interesting to see if Wilkes and Appebly both end up in Washington giving the Huskies a new backcourt for 2005-06 (given that Conroy will have graduated and Robinson will be a senior).


----------



## SC_DieHard (Mar 19, 2004)

Niang could end up at South Carolina according to our local newspaper.


----------



## SC_DieHard (Mar 19, 2004)

C Michael Thompson from duke. He once was a Micky D all american. Anybody knows were he is headed.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SC_DieHard</b>!
> C Michael Thompson from duke. He once was a Micky D all american. Anybody knows were he is headed.


He commited to Northwestern.

Boomer Herndon and John Winchester have transfed from Tennessee.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> 
> 
> He commited to Northwestern.
> ...


Buzz Peterson is going to get fired after next season. Winchester can play. Not looking good down there in Knoxville.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Shouldnt Elijah Ingram count? he'll probably end up somewhere..


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SC_DieHard</b>!
> Niang could end up at South Carolina according to our local newspaper.


I truely think it will be TCU or San Diego


----------



## rhodyruckus (Dec 22, 2003)

Rob Sanders isn't transferring. He's just dropping out, foolishly I might add. He'll probably end up playing professionally overseas but really appears to have NO shot at the NBA in the near future. Sanders could have been a huge player and his stock would have gone way up if Gomes does go up for the NBA draft and Rob would have become the first option.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Why is Visser transferring from Wake?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Why is Visser transferring from Wake?


Cause he is an idiot. I thought he fit in just fine with that team, but maybe not in his mind.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Cause he is an idiot. I thought he fit in just fine with that team, but maybe not in his mind.


I thought he fit in fine too. That's why I was surprised to see his name on the transfer list.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

tdizzle has the best threads.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> tdizzle has the best threads.


????


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Why is Visser transferring from Wake?


I think it's becuase he wants more playing time.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

where is elijah going


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

A lot of times the transfering players go to schools that have recruited them in the past...here is a list of who recruited each transfering player, and who has the best chances of getting a certain transferee...

Omar Wilkes, Kansas---Leaders are Kan, Cal, UCLA. Offers from Cal, Kan, USC, UCLA.

Moulaye Niang, Kansas---Kan, SDSU, UConn

David Padgett, Kansas---Finalists: NC, Ariz, Kan, longshots: Ariz, Cal, Kan, Md, NC, Stan, Ore

Tyler Relph, West Virginia---Offers from WVa, RI, NoIll, Hofstra

Jerrah Young, West Virginia---Int from WVa, Ia, BG, Toledo, San Jose St.

Rashid Al-Kalim, Florida---Fla, BC, Conn, Tem, OhioSt

Kyle Visser, Wake Forest---WMich, Mich, Ind, WF, Ga, SDSU, ND

Elijah Ingram, Saint John's---St. John's, GT, BC, Conn. (comon GT)

Boomer Herndon, Tennessee---Tenn, Ala, Vand, WF, PSU. 

John Winchester, Tennessee---Tenn, Mia, WVa, Tex, St. Joseph's, WF, SHall, UMass.

So there ya have it...if you liked the post I always encourage people to vote on all my posts...


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

Elijah Ingram's former high school coach was promoting him at the final four in San Antonio and told Cbssportsline, this...

"It's probably in his best interest to get him away from the East Coast, somewhere he can rebuild his reputation," Hurley said Wednesday. "I don't think the media blitz will do him any good." 

whole story...

http://cbs.sportsline.com/collegebasketball/story/7221909


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GTFan513</b>!
> Elijah Ingram's former high school coach was promoting him at the final four in San Antonio and told Cbssportsline, this...
> 
> "It's probably in his best interest to get him away from the East Coast, somewhere he can rebuild his reputation," Hurley said Wednesday. "I don't think the media blitz will do him any good."
> ...


UNLV has had lots of kids from NYC and think he would fit in well here. Our PG right now, Jerel Blassingame, is from Brooklyn.

The program is a lot more serious now that Lon Kruger is at the helm. I wonder if the Rebels are in the running.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ingram stinks. For two years I have watched him forget how to play the point guard spot. 

Blassingame is 10x the player Ingram is.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Ingram stinks. For two years I have watched him forget how to play the point guard spot.
> 
> Blassingame is 10x the player Ingram is.


yeah unforunetly u are speaking the truth..hopefully he'llfind his mojo


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> ????


Self explanatory. Just look at his threads.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

DeAngelo Alexander- OU

Basically scared that he won't start. Good riddance, Brandon Foust will be better anyway..


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> DeAngelo Alexander- OU
> 
> Basically scared that he won't start. Good riddance, Brandon Foust will be better anyway..


where is he going now?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> where is he going now?


Doesn't know. I've heard anywhere from Tulsa, to Arkansas, to UNC...

All I know is I hope he goes to a place that comes into Norman in 2 years.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Armando Surratt leaving Miami. That program is in trouble...


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

WF Karron Clarke, one of Miami's two top 100 freshman from a year ago, is also transfering.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Yesterday ESPN had an article on Wake and the picture they showed on the front page was of Visser. They had no mention of him transferring.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Yesterday ESPN had an article on Wake and the picture they showed on the front page was of Visser. They had no mention of him transferring.


That's because it is Hendley not Visser. Hendley transferred to UNC-Wilmington.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Aug 15, 2003)

Stan Gaines from Minnesota is transferring. Also Moe Hargrow left the team mid-season and transferred to Arkansas.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Aaron Spears is gone from Illinois - he probably saw the writing on the wall when it comes to PT. (should have chosen the Hawkesyes!  )

Dwayne Curtis is leaving Auburn as well.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Bernard Cote to Xavier
Tyler Relph to St Bonaventure
Robert Summers to West Virginia


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

No big deal but...
Kevin Field, a Forward who rarely played for Oregon State is transferring to Univeristy of Portland I believe.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Thanks, I'll add...


----------



## ccblue (May 15, 2004)

Patrick Sparks, Western Kentcuky - Kentucky

He seems to be forgotten about a lot this year.

Article


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ccblue</b>!
> Patrick Sparks, Western Kentcuky - Kentucky
> 
> He seems to be forgotten about a lot this year.
> ...


This is a list of players who have transferred after 2004, and thus will be eligible in 05-06

Here's a nearly complete list of those that transfered after '03 or in December of '04, and thus will be eligible for most or all of 04-05.

http://www.basketballtimes.com/come_go03-2004.htm 

My top 10 transfers for 2004:

Tony Bethel, NC State (Georgetown)
Sharif Chambliss, Wisconsin (Penn State)
Adam Haluska, Iowa (Iowa State)
Moe Hargrow, Arkansas (Minnesota)
Dennis Lattimore, Notre Dame (Arizona)
Ed Nelson, Connecticut (Georgia Tech) 
Michael Thompson, Northwestern (Duke)
Trey Pearson, Murray State (Mississippi)
Patrick Sparks, Kentucky (Western Kentucky) 
Brandon Cotton, Detroit (Michigan State)


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Chey Christie, double-figure scorer at Clemson a year ago, transferring to South Alabama for his senior year.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

any new news on David Padgett and Omar WIkes? I heard D-Pad is leaning towards Louisville and Omar towards Stanford


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Karon Bradley has left Marquette...


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Stanley Gaines to Seton hall. 
Dan Fitzgerald been released at Tulane.


----------



## Cycloneandy (Dec 16, 2003)

James Mathews left Marquette and will be going to Eastern Michigan.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I am transferring my allegiances from Syracuse to Duke. 


Anyway, some impact transfers there. Question on Chambliss - why does he only have to sit out one year after transferring within the conference - I thought you had two years in such instances.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm guessing because Penn State gave him his release. I think you have to sit out two years when you decide to transfer without the blessing of the school you are leaving.

How tall are you, Junior? 5-10? 5-11? Coach K could probably use you in the post!


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Melvin Buckley to South Florida. (TDizzle gets the credit for finding this one...)


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Old news, but you don't have it.....

Mohamed Camera (Jules Camera's cousin) who is a player at Riverside CC, decommited from St. Johns and commited to SDSU.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

David Padgett schools choosing from:

Louisville
Stanford
UCLA
and get this UC-Santa Barba.


Hmmmmmm I get the first three, but the 4th??? He said the only two reasons why he is leaving Kansas is play more the game he wants to play to get ready for the next level. Santa Babara? I undertand that is where he could have the most impact as a power forward, but they do not produce many NBA players, maybe Steve Nash (did he went there? or Santa Clara? I forgot)


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

DeAngelo Alexander to Charlotte. Huge pickup for the 49ers. 

Padgett probably commits to UNC here in the next couple of weeks...


----------



## mattmo (Feb 24, 2004)

its not a huge impact one but Chris Holm 6'10 from Rhode Island transfered to Vermont


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Carlton Christian gone from Marquette

Nate Daniels to Mountain State (NAIA)


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

n/m oops


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> Padgett probably commits to UNC here in the next couple of weeks...



actually he committed to Louisville


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Omar Wilkes to Cal (Jordan, the real prize, to follow?)

Marco Killingsworth is leaving Auburn, destination unknown


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Marco Leaving Auburn.. But, where to?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Supposedly Marco is on the verge of commiting to Indiana. If Bracey Wright sticks around for his senior year, the Hoosers could be VERY good in 2006. 

PG Strickland
WG Wright/Ratliff
WF Vaden
PF White/Ewing
C Killingsworth/Rothbart

That is just a scary lineup...


----------



## TruCrimson (Apr 21, 2003)

*Killingsworth to IU*

Auburn's Killingsworth says he'll transfer to IU
-link

_"I've been watching Indiana play a long time," Killingsworth said via cell phone. "I've always liked the way they play. I think I will fit in with coach (Mike) Davis and the guys." _


----------



## TruCrimson (Apr 21, 2003)

Nick Dials, a 6-foot-1, 175-pound guard, will transfer from Ohio State and accept a scholarship at Akron.-link


----------



## TruCrimson (Apr 21, 2003)

*Auburn's Starting PG, Monroe, Wants to transfer too.*

Monroe could be next-link

_AUBURN - Auburn may be on the verge of losing another men's basketball player. 

Starting point guard Lewis Monroe asked school officials Wednesday to release him from his scholarship. _

Wow, that makes 3 players to transfer since Lebo's & crew showed up...plus rumor is that thier Senior foward Brandon Robinson will not the grades.


----------



## TruCrimson (Apr 21, 2003)

Monroe makes 2nd Auburn player to transfer to IU.

Monroe becomes 2nd Auburn basketball to transfer to Indiana-link

_Monroe announced on Tuesday night he would transfer from Auburn to Indiana next season, becoming the second ex-Tigers player to choose the Hoosiers in less than a month. Killingsworth announced his decision June 22 and signed with Indiana last week._


Bernard Cote will transfer from Kentucky to Northwestern

Cote moves from one Wildcat den to another-link

_"Northwestern was the best fit for me," Cote says. "The coaching staff was great to me when they recruited me out of high school and I remembered that. They run a great system and the academics are tremendous -- it's the total package." _


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Ingram to New Mexico State
Cote to Northwestern
Byars to Vandy

Another nice pickup for Vandy. They are bringing in some serious talent. 

That about does it for 2005 transfers...


----------



## mattmo (Feb 24, 2004)

nothing very major, but Hofstra's Kenny Adeleke has transfered to Hartford and will be eligible for his senior year in 05-06. He will help Hartford out eventhough he has a lot of 'baggage'


----------

